# Happy New Years everyone!



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

I know I'm a bit early, but depending on where you are on the planet, you may be closer to midnight than I am.

Wishing everyone a Happy and prosperous New Years and to use a poorly translated saying from Norway where I grew up:

"May your luck and good fortune grow, like the grass behind the outhouse!"

Regards

Christian


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Happy New Year!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

kaptain_zero said:


> "May your luck and good fortune grow, like the grass behind the outhouse!"


Haha, love it.

Here's to a blessed and profitable 2020.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Happy New Years!! Drinking a Great Lakes IPA.


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

Just finished off the 1st day of 2020 with a 2 finger shot of Green Spot. Happy New Year.


----------

